# Breeding Fears: BBC Scraps Crufts



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

5:59pm UK, Friday December 12, 2008

The BBC has dropped its coverage of the annual Crufts dog show after concerns over the health of pedigree breeds.

In retaliation, organisers the Kennel Club have accused the broadcaster of insisting on "insupportable conditions".

Earlier this year, a television documentary claimed some breeding practices caused a high incidence of inherited genetic disease and dogs were still crowned "best in breed" despite their debilitating conditions.

It featured a prize-winning Cavalier King Charles suffering from syringomyelia - which meant its skull was too small for its brain - and pugs with epilepsy.

The footage caused outcry among animal-lovers. The RSPCA withdrew its support from Crufts and led the corporation to demand some pedigrees be excluded from the contest.

But the Kennel Club has insisted it has new measures to ensure all the dogs are healthy after viewing the UK's 209 pedigree breeds.

Dog shows using current breed standards as the main judging criteria are fundamentally flawed and do our much-loved pedigree dogs no favours.

Mark Evans from the RSPCA.

"We are unable to agree to these demands, as it would compromise both contractual obligations and our general responsibility to dog exhibitors and our audience and we believe it would be inappropriate and counterproductive to exclude any recognised breed from Crufts," they said.

George Entwistle, controller of BBC Knowledge Commissioning, said he knew people would be "disappointed" by the decision not to screen the show.

"We need to be confident the measures being taken now and planned for the future are effective in addressing the issues raised about the health of some pedigree dogs before we return to broadcasting the event," he said.

The show at the Birmingham NEC attracts around 27,000 dogs and 150,000 visitors every year.

Crufts Dog Show Dropped By BBC After Concerns Over Pedigree Breeding Practices | UK News | Sky News


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

good for them whats good about watching ill dogs parading round a ring ,lets hope the breeds in question get sorted out


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry I am probably a bit young to understand all the reasons, but I have to say I did enjoy looking at all the different dog breeds on tv.

Is it really harmful for them?


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

gazt said:


> good for them whats good about watching ill dogs parading round a ring ,lets hope the breeds in question get sorted out


One or two may be ill, the rest aren't. I think the BBC are pathetic, they made a totally biased documentary. I have been showing dogs for 12 years and have only ever seen one or two that I thought should never have been bred. Most breeders are very careful what they breed, but, just as with humans, sometimes not everything born is "perfect"


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Why dont they start focusing on BYBs and puppy farmers a bit more?!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Why dont they start focusing on BYBs and puppy farmers a bit more?!


thats a good idea to its about time the dog world was sorted out its going down hill fast i do feel for the responsible breeders who breed good stock lets hope some thing is done soon before its to late


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

why dont they make a programme about dodgy breeders and their breeding methods. have a look at all the rescues that have all the retired brood bitches in to rehome and leave those of us that do a good job alone and let us enjoy our hobby of showing.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I for one won't miss the BBC coverage which is pretty awful. For the past few years it has looked like a patronising Blue Peter Special.
No-one is claiming that the KC is perfect - far from it - but at least it is making realistic steps in the right direction. The BBC and the RSPCA (and its moronic chief vet) are just jumping on the anti-pedigree dog bandwagon.

Mick


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe another TV channel may want to broadcast the event??


----------

